# Ahhh...involved in a hit and run- do I need to replace my BRAND NEW Radians? UPDATE: STATE FARM IS REFUSING TO REPLACE MY SEATS



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Long story short I was at a complete stop, waiting to make a left hand turn at a green light, when some guy in a minivan comes flying around the corner, spins out of control, and skids into my rear drivers side, then backs up into me AGAIN. Then takes off.

Both of my kids were in their seats, and they were both fine. I don't think the impact moved my car too much (I have a Sienna). The sliding door still works, and the damage is a little further back. It is totally driveable.

I just bought two new radian xtsls. Do I need to replace them?

Thanks.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah, I would probably replace. Your insurance should cover it.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

What she said.

You can't tell how much the radians were affect by the accident and it's better safe then sorry.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, replace.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

SKJP has an exchange policy for seats involved in crashes. Here's the link to their page which outlines the guidelines under which they will replace your seats.

If you don't qualify for their exchange program, your insurance should pay for the new seats. Sorry about your accident


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone- I definitely don't fit the criteria for the exchange, but I am going to call state farm tomorrow to confirm that they will reimburse before buying. I literally have only had these for a few weeks, and it KILLS me to trash them, when I know they are probably ok, but....better safe than sorry. Ugh.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

UPDATE:

After making phone calls all day and getting different answers from everyone I spoke to, basically I have been told that since my crash meets the NHTSA requirements, that SF won't replace them, even though I showed them the statement on the manual.
WTF?

So what do I do now? I am planning on making a huge deal, asking for a statement of liability if my kids carseata fail in a future crash, and then telling them I will be switching insurance companies- AFTER they pay for my repairs.

Thoughts?


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I would try to keep calling up the chain. State Farm is a big child passenger safety supporter, much more so than the other insurance companies. SOMEONE would be very annoyed to know they won't replace a seat. I have a friend who just kept pushing (another company) and they gave eventually. They do a child passenger safety day, complete with grants, and have Safe Kids and other groups come in and run seat checks. Sorry you are having trouble with this!


----------



## abiyhayil (Feb 8, 2008)

tell them you'll call the insurance commissioner, my neighbor works for an insurance company and says that works everytime (though it's a health insurance ..)


----------



## hi_abbott (Jul 9, 2005)

Don't just threaten to call your State Insurance Commissioner, do it. They take complaints like this all the time. (I know, I work for my state's insurance department.) They'll be able to tell you the specific laws in your state. And you can put in a formal complaint against the company.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abiyhayil* 
tell them you'll call the insurance commissioner, my neighbor works for an insurance company and says that works everytime (though it's a health insurance ..)


----------



## silybum (Feb 23, 2010)

I was also hit when I was at a stop, and the other driver, who rear-ended us, carried State Farm. They accepted liability and covered our car seat. Of course, our car was totalled, but it seems like it should be illegal for them not to cover it! Go get 'em, sister.


----------



## Laur318 (Nov 25, 2008)

this seems so unfair! do u have an update? hope it is good news!


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Call your insurance commissioner.

Tell State Farm you have reported them for bad faith claims handling should they call you again.

Liz


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I do! I wrote them a letter basically demanding they assume liability should my kids carseats fail in a crash and I got a prompt call today telling them there would be no issue replacing them







Ah, the power of persistence.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Great news! FWIW, the only manufacturer that follows the NHTSA guidelines is Britax.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Really? That is what I thought too, but when i called Sunshine Kids they told me to first refer to the manual, but that they also follow the NHTSA guidelines...hmm.


----------

